# برامج الهندسة البحرية



## Bassoom (8 ديسمبر 2007)

حقوق الطبع لهذا الموضوع غير محفوظة
المصدر الرئيسى للموضوع هو
http://www.bodrum-bodrum.com/vorteks/arsenal/index.html



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 



لكل فرع من فروع الهندسة مجموعة من البرامج تساعد المهندس في عمل الحسابات و التصميمات اللازمة ، و الفائدة القصوى من هذة البرامج هي توفير الوقت و تنظيم قواعد البيانات.​ 

و للهندسة البحرية بجميع فروعها العديد من البرامج المتخصصة التى لا يستخدمها غير المهندس البحرى..... كما أن من الممكن للمهندس البحرى إستخدام برامج غير متخصصة و لكنها قد تؤدى الغرض المطلوب ، و من أمثلتها :​ 


Autocad​ 

3d Studio Max​ 

SAP​ 
Microsoft Office​ 
و لكن حديثنا سيكون عن البرامج المتخصصة فى الهندسة البحرية ، و سنقوم بتقسيمها لتسهيل التعرف عليها. ​ 
ملحوظة: للمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الضغط على أسماء البرامج لفتح الروابط



Integrated ship design & production systems​ 


و هى عبارة عن باقة من البرامج تستخدم فى عمل حسابات تصميم و تحليل بيانات السفن




AutoShip​ 


تتكون باقة autoship من عدة برامج أشهرها:

AutoShip​ 
Autoship hull design/surface modeling program combines the graphical user interface of Windows with the dexterity of NURBS mathematics, the high-end CAD standard for surface modeling. Autoship enables you to create any hull shape from a racing yacht to a super tanker quickly and efficiently. Surface edges may be attached to a curve or another surface. Several methods are available to create a surface, such as by specifying dimensions, by rotating a curve about an axis, by extruding a curve along a vector, by sweeping one curve along another, by ruling between two curves or by multiconic development (developable surface) between two curves. Models may be exported and imported in 2D or 3D via industry-standard DXF and IGES file formats.​ 



 
و يستخدم عادة فى تمثيل سطح السفينة و عمل ال ship lines
و تستطيع من خلاله عمل نموذج للسفبنة يمكن تحويله إلى برنامج Autohydro لعمل حسابات الإتزان.
و لكن يراعى أن ليس كل النماذج المنتجة فى Autoship يمكن تحويلها بنجاح إلى Autohydro 


Autohydro​ 
Autohydro is a complete hydrostatics and stability calculations program for naval architects, ship designers and marine engineers and reports the reaction of the model to various conditions, such as a loading configuration, a damage situation, conditions involving outside forces, wind or high speed turning momentum or some combination of these. Autohydro can also be used to obtain hull form characteristics and capacities.​ 


 
يستخدم لعمل حسابات إتزان السفينة سواء فى حالتها السليمة Intact أو فى حالة الضرر Damage
يمكنك من إنتاج المنحنيات الهيدروستاتيكية Hydrostatic Curves و أيضا Cross curves & statical stability curves و به العديد من المميزات الأخرى.


Autopower​ 
Autopower's advanced user interface enables optimization of hull parameters based upon twelve independent resistance and propulsion methods. Features: 8 methods for displacement hulls, 1 method for semi-displacement hulls, 2 methods for planing hulls, 1 method for catamarans and propeller optimization. Methods based on empirical studies and approved tank methods. Analysis of 5 models concurrently. Hull parameters may be generated by Autoship.​ 


 
تستطيع من خلاله حساب مقاومة الماء لجسم السفينة و تحديد السرعة و قوة المحرك المطلوبة و نوع الرفاص.





MaxSurf​ 



 
باقة MaxSurf هى المنافس التقليدى ل Autoship و من أشهر برامجها:

MaxSurf​ 


 
Maxsurf provides fast, flexible and intuitive modelling of all types of hulls, superstructures and appendages. An unlimited number of trimmed NURB surfaces can be used to model any vessel from yachts to workboats to the largest ships. Any number of NURB surfaces can be joined, trimmed and manipulated to create a complete model ready for hydrostatic analysis or construction detailing. Maxsurf provides automated transformation of the hull form to match desired dimensions and hydrostatic properties. Maxsurf provides a range of flexible tools for evaluating curvature of the entire surface as well as curvature along a particular surface contour such as a waterline or diagonal.​ 
نفس إستخدامات Autoship​ 
Hydromax​ 
The Hydromax stability and strength module provides fast, graphical and interactive calculation of intact and damaged stability for all types of Maxsurf designs. Hydromax provides with a range of powerful analysis capabilities to handle all types of stability and strength calculations. A tank calibration option is provided to give detailed volume and CG characteristics of all tanks. Hydromax includes intact and damaged options for a range of analysis methods including upright hydrostatics, large angle stability, equilibrium analysis, KN tables and cross curves, limiting KG and longitudinal strength analysis.​ 
نفس إستخدامات Autohydro​ 
Span​ 
Span provides sailing performance analysis for yachts in a variety of sailing conditions and produces performance polar curves to show predicted speeds. Using calculation methods similar to the original IMS Velocity Performance Prediction Program, Span solves the equations for lift and drag for hull and rig and finds an equilibrium velocity and angle of heel. Span's calculations operate through a variety of true wind angles and speed and calculate with both spinnaker up and spinnaker down.​ 
يستخدم فى حساب القدرة لليخوت​ 




Surface modeling software for marine based design​ 



 
FreeShip​ 


 
The FreeShip modelling kernel is purely based on subdivision surfaces. It uses a mixture of loop subdivision and Catmull Clark subdivision surfaces called quad-triangle subdivision. This enables the user to design the most complex surfaces with only one surface. Controlpoints can be added in areas only where they are needed. Holes and knuckle-lines are easily incorporated. The number of controlpoints may be drastically reduced compared to classical NURB surface modelling. Intersectionlines such as stations, buttocks and waterlines may be added to the model and are updated realtime when a controlpoint is being dragged. Adjustable precision by controlling the subdivision level. An Integrated shading engine provides stable software rendering without the need for 3rd party software or dll’s. As the name imply this software is a free and open source one!​ 
برنامج مجانى نجح فى فرض نفسه على السوق بقوة ، يستخدم فى عمل نموذج للسفينة و إنتاج ship lines و عمل hydrostatic calculations بسيطة.


MultiSurf​ 


 
MultiSurf is a rich and versatile system for parametric design of 3D geometric objects, particularly complex objects involving freeform curves and surfaces. Precise control of complex shapes. MultiSurf updates the entire model when you change underlying objects. 29 surface types let you use the right surface for every aspect of yourdesign (NOT limited to NURBS like other applications). General calculations are; Weight schedule, mass properties, angles, clearance, distance of points, upright hydrostatics.​ 





General purpose surface modeling software​ 


تستخدم فى عمل نموذج للسفينة
Freeform​ 


 
The FreeForm approach to modeling is like no other 3D modeling package you have ever used. It leverages your sense of touch to control basic tools that mimic sculpting and foam cutting. At the same time FreeForm modeling provides digital advantages and workflow capabilities that you expect from a computer application.​ 

Rhinoceros​ 


 
Rhinoceros can create, edit, analyze, and translate NURBS curves, surfaces, and solids in Windows. Rhino has limited support for polygon meshes. There are no limits on complexity, degree, or size. extremely fast 3-D graphics, unlimited viewports, working perspective views, coordinate read-out, named views, named construction planes, customizable icons and user workspace... Rhino was designed to run on ordinary Windows desktop and laptop computers and no special graphics cards are required.​ 
و طبعا برامج Autoship & Maxsurf



Computational Fluid Dynamics​ 


 
Primary purpose ship based CFD codes is the minimization of wave making resistance. Visualization of the computed results gives a clear view of all features of the wave pattern, hull pressure distribution and streamline direction over the hull. Analysis and expert judgment then indicate which modifications of the hull form will reduce the wavemaking. In a few steps a hull form can thus be optimized efficiently and quickly. Additionally, the predicted pressure distribution may indicate possible improvements from the viscous resistance point of view (e.g. reduction of flow separation). The flow direction on the hull can be used for aligning bilge keels or knuckle lines with the local flow. Predicted far-field wave heights are relevant for wash.​حسابات تستخدم فى عمل محاكاة ل tank towing testing و بالتالى تعديل شكل جسم السفينة لتقليل المقاومة عليها. 
أو حساب تاثير إضافة Bilge Keel أو ما يشابهه.

ShipFlow​ 




​ 
A special purpose software for investigating the hydrodynamic properties of ships and other marine vessel. Capabilities are: Wave resistance, viscous resistance, induced resistance, lift, nominal wake, propeller effects, sinkage & trim, waves, pressure distribution, velocity vectors, streamlines. Shipflow is used by a number of shipyards, towing tanks and consultants all over the world for analyzing and optimizing new designs.​ 
و سيتم الكلام عنها و برامجها بتوسع فى موضوع منفصل بإذن الله.​ 


Finite elment analysis for ship structural design​ 


 

Poseidon​ 


 
Poseidon is designed to be used by shipyards, owners and design bureaus. The integrated environment helps to cut the time for the structural design and assessment to a minimum. Main features; easy and flexible structure definition of hull cross sections, automatic generation of 3D structural arrangement, rule based determination of scantlings, no restrictions with respect to ship type, automatic generation of FE-model and loads in 2D and 3D, direct calculations, assessment of deformations, ultimate strength, fatigue, natural frequencie...​ 
يستخدم لتصميم المنشئات البحرية و حساب الأجهادات عليها​ 
يستخدم ​ 

Ship Hydrostatics & Stability​ 


 
The most common analysis needed by any marine vehicle designer. Stability analysis programs are very good tools for solving any floating thing. Some of them can handle harder tasks such as multihulls and damaged stability conditions. They can also help for dealing longitudinal strength problems. In general they are easy to learn, use and understand for any naval architect - marine engineer.​ 
لحساب إتزان السفينة و المنحنيات الهيدروستاتيكية​Archimedes​ 


 
Archimedes is a low cost, benchmarked, software utility for generating hydrostatics and cross curves for arbitrary floating bodies. It employs a robust engine for calculating the submerged volume of complex cross sections and as such can handle singularities such as outline crossing, hollow sections, coincident sections and sections with zero area (for defining hull/appendage limits of length).​ 

GHS​ 




GHS, the world-famous PC-based simulator of vessels in fluids and fluids in vessels for ships, yachts, docks, drilling plaforms, buoys, tanks, etc. In addition, GHS calculates tank characteristics: volume and surface properties of any tank, pool, basin, etc. Also does: longitudinal strength, shear and bending moments, stress and deflection due to weight and buoyancy forces. Includes ground reaction: buoyancy arising from points of ground contact. Also available: grain shift calculations involving migrating void pockets.​ 

بالإضافة إلى Hydromax & Autohydro​ 
بالإضافة إلى Hydromax ​ 

Power Prediction of Ships & Yachts​ 


 
NavCad​ 


 
NavCad is a software tool for the prediction and analysis of vessel speed and power performance. It also provides for the selection of suitable propulsion system components - engines, gears and propellers. It contains a "snapshot" of the project's principal parameters - such as Displacement, L/B or engine power. The Performance Summary is a spreadsheet of the current system performance. It is a complete look at the results of your project calculations, from resistance all the way through engine power, fuel rate and cavitation.​ 
بالإضافة إلى Autopower & Span​ 
و إن شاء الله سنقوم بالحديث عن البرامج بالتفصيل فى مواضيع منفصلة​ 
و لا تنسونا فى دعائكم :58: 

منقول عن http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread-t_8433.html​


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الله الله الله جميل جدا
بااااااااااااارك الله فيك اخى باسم على المجهود الطيب الف شكر لك عزيزى دائما فى المقدمه اخى المهندس باسم
كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخى الفاضل


----------



## Bassoom (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بلال زبيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

لرجاء اين استطيع ان اتعلم الرينو سيروس بلغه العربيه او فيديو


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 ديسمبر 2007)

اظن صعب كتير اخى بلال لان المجال البحرى وب اللغه العربيه صعب كتير ما فيش حاجات كتيره فيه 
وممكن نحاول بأذن الله
شكرا


----------



## ناجى عبد الحميد (4 يناير 2008)

الله ينور ويفتح عليك


----------



## بحار العلم (7 يناير 2008)

والله مشاركات حلوة من الجميع دمتم جميعا وفى انتظار المزيد وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء سواء القائمين على المنتدى او المساهمين فيه لجهدهم فى كل فروع الهندسة


----------



## gadoo20042004 (14 يناير 2008)

رائع جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## البحار المشاكس (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياريت يكون فى اهتمام بالمحركات


----------



## البحار المشاكس (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا الموضوع جميل جداً


----------



## رحاب ممدوح (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
وفقكم الله لما هو خير فية من نجاحات وارجو المزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## Eyncom (7 مارس 2008)

البحار المشاكس قال:


> شكرا ياريت يكون فى اهتمام بالمحركات



صحيح اخي ياريت يكون هناك اهتمام اكثر بالمحركات


----------



## انس خالدعبد (16 مارس 2008)

معلومات جيده و هى تساعد فىتطوير المندسين البحرين


----------



## أمير البحر (28 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا غالي بس لو عندك كتب تعليمية (( طبعا باللغة الإنكليزية )) للبرامج السابقة بيكون عال العال


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

مهندس/باسم --- الله ينور لك طريقك فى كل عمل تقوم به وشكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة------م/الخولى


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر ا على هذه المعلومات القيمه عن الهندسه البحريه ونكون شاكرين لكم اذا كانت هناك بعض المعلومات عن البواخر ذات الحموله السائله من حيث انواعها واحدث ماتوصل اليه العلم عن هذه البواخر المسماه تنكر او سوبر تنكر شاكرين لكم جهودكم القيمه في رفد المهندسين بمعلوماتكم وابحاثكم وجزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين واشكر اداره المنتدى الشكر الجزيل


----------



## سامح توفيق (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرنننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you about this information


----------



## eng.ghonim (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخى باسم على الجهود العظيم هذا والله يعطيك العافية و المزيد من التقدم لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## البحار المشاكس (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوانى لماذا النشاط متقاعص اين المواضيع الجديده جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (27 ديسمبر 2008)

حصر ممتاز للبرامج المستخدمة في المجال البحري 
شكرا يا باشمهندس باسم 
كمل جميلك بقى و قولنا على طريقة نجيب بيها البرامج دي


----------



## دكتور نور (14 يناير 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> الله الله الله جميل جدا
> بااااااااااااارك الله فيك اخى باسم على المجهود الطيب الف شكر لك عزيزى دائما فى المقدمه اخى المهندس باسم
> كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخى الفاضل



و لكن اسمح لى بسؤال لقد لاحظت انه عدا برنامج واحد فقط مجانى و الباقى لا يوجد كراك هل انا مخطئ؟؟ى ان كنت مخطئ ارجو ان توضح لى اين الكراكات
و شكراَ


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 يناير 2009)

حاضر دكنور نور نورت اخى الفاضل هشوف كدا وارد على حضرتك
شكرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (3 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ,والى الامام
*​


----------



## maro_maro (21 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله بارك الله لك


----------



## ناجى عبد الحميد (25 مارس 2009)

الله ينور عليك يارجل


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (10 أبريل 2009)

مشور يا اخى على هالبرامج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البحار المشاكس (16 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا
ولاكنه مطروح من 2007 ولما يلاقى الردود المناسبه حتى الان للاسف
اين النشاط يارجال البحريه


----------



## sal_sho (11 يوليو 2009)

*ba7ry*

اكثر من رائع شكرا جدا 


bassoom قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر محمد رجب (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم
هناك مجموعة برامج لشركة فنلندية تسمى napa لبناء بدن السفينة وأيضا هناك برنامج لتفس الشركة للمنشآت المعدنية وبرامج أخرى هامة لنفس الشركة ، هذه البرامج تعد الافضل فى مجال بناء السفن وقد حصلت على جوائز عالمية كما أنها من اكثر البرامج التى تطلب عالميا.
اتمنى منك لو استطعت الحصول عليها ورفعها الى موقع على الانترنت لكى يمكننا تحميلها ، او اذا امكن ان تجد لها كتبا على النت واكون شاكرا لك.


----------



## ياسر محمد رجب (25 أغسطس 2009)

ياسر محمد رجب قال:


> اخى الكريم
> هناك مجموعة برامج لشركة فنلندية تسمى napa لبناء بدن السفينة وأيضا هناك برنامج لتفس الشركة للمنشآت المعدنية وبرامج أخرى هامة لنفس الشركة ، هذه البرامج تعد الافضل فى مجال بناء السفن وقد حصلت على جوائز عالمية كما أنها من اكثر البرامج التى تطلب عالميا.
> اتمنى منك لو استطعت الحصول عليها ورفعها الى موقع على الانترنت لكى يمكننا تحميلها ، او اذا امكن ان تجد لها كتبا على النت واكون شاكرا لك.



ارجو الاهتمام بالرد على سؤالى


----------



## ناجى عبد الحميد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود محود ومشكور.................بارك اللة فى عمرك...............م/ناجى


----------



## طارق عبدالحميد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرامج محتاجين برنامج يحدد قوة المحرك والمواصفات الاساسية من خلال اللابعاد الاساسية للوحدة البحرية


----------



## sniperman (6 يناير 2010)

مجهود طيب يعطيك العافية


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

رائع الله ينور


----------



## sniperman (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور جدا على الجهد المبذول 
وحابب اعرف اذا كان في حد بيعرف برنامج napa البحري وكيف فيني احصل عليه


----------



## الوحيد1 (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور بس كيف التحميل


----------



## hussein74 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركه المتميزه ولكن لدي سؤال هل يوجد برنامج مجاني يستطيع حساب القوى الهيدروديناميكيه على المنشأت البحريه الثابته مثل offshore or onshore بدلالة الزمن وعلى كل نقطه من نقاط المنشأ بواسطة معادله morison الخطيه وغير الخطيه ارجو الافاده مع التقدير


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]*


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

